# Meanwhile in Australia...



## leandroab (Mar 17, 2011)

I totally have no clue if this is in fact happened in Australia or if he's even an Australian... But I just associated big ass spider with the country...  


Didn't see her health bar though... I think the spider is cheating...


----------



## MFB (Mar 17, 2011)

It's 10:30PM and I'm shoeless in a dark room

Go fuck yourself


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## theo (Mar 17, 2011)

Im reluctant to confirm he is an aussie, Pretty lame, and as he said, those are huntsmen, pretty common, get em inside all the time


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Leuchty (Mar 17, 2011)

^ 

Thats fucking classic!


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah, sounded like an Australian accent.

That girl at the end is right, he should have just left it alone. Huntsmen are not in any way a threat.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 17, 2011)

Guaranteed Australian spider/bully killer:











And if you really piss us off:


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 18, 2011)

Seen that before. What a wimp. It's just a huntsman, you'd probably be in more trouble if a questionably damp paper towel landed on your face.


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 18, 2011)

"I told ya not to play with the spider!"


----------



## Faine (Mar 18, 2011)

Fuck that


----------



## metal_sam14 (Mar 18, 2011)

There is a distinct line between people who are comfortable with big spiders here, and those who arent 

also that bully pic edit is fucking amazing


----------



## leandroab (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't give a fuck if that spider is harmless or not... 

I see that in my house. I kill it with fire...


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 18, 2011)

My cat had one of those sitting on her neck a few months ago. Very few fucks were given.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 18, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> My cat had one of those sitting on her neck a few months ago. Very few fucks were given.



Cats are hardcore in Australia...







And while we are at it....


----------



## Tomo009 (Mar 19, 2011)

ALL of those big spider pics are huntsman, they are totally harmless. Apart from running fast as hell they aren't scary at all. I was quite arachnophobic while I grew up and I still get a bit paranoid this time of year, but those guys are only trumped by daddy long legs when it comes to my list of don't give a shit spiders. They are the most identifiable spiders and all they like to do is sit on the wall all day so they are easy to spot. It's actually the tiny spiders you should be afraid of. Or if you live in Sydney..... just wear shoes..... ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 19, 2011)

Daddy long legs are the whiny bitch of the spider group, except to anything non-human. Those bitches kill everything they can.


----------



## Tomo009 (Mar 19, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Daddy long legs are the whiny bitch of the spider group, except to anything non-human. Those bitches kill everything they can.



Which is good because we are having a kind of millipede apocalypse, the first night there was thousands of them covering the walls in our living room. I was pretty thankful to see all the daddy long legs around the next day.


----------



## Bigfan (Mar 19, 2011)

Fuck you guys, arachnaphobia's the fucking worst. Luckily I live in Norway where spiders regularly freeze to death.


----------



## liamh (Mar 19, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> *pic*


 I dont get it.


----------



## littlephil (Mar 19, 2011)

Tomo009 said:


> ALL of those big spider pics are huntsman, they are totally harmless. Apart from running fast as hell they aren't scary at all. I was quite arachnophobic while I grew up and I still get a bit paranoid this time of year, but those guys are only trumped by daddy long legs when it comes to my list of don't give a shit spiders. They are the most identifiable spiders and all they like to do is sit on the wall all day so they are easy to spot. It's actually the tiny spiders you should be afraid of. Or if you live in Sydney..... just wear shoes..... ALL THE TIME.



I'm not even slightly arachnophobic, but when you walk into a room, turn on a light and there's a massive bloody huntsman sitting right there its hard not to jump
Although, once you actually realise what it is they're fine. There's one running around in my bedroom right now.


----------



## Stealth7 (Mar 19, 2011)

Here is a story for all the arachnophobics to shit themselves over!

A coupe years ago I was driving down the M2 Motorway and as I looked to my left on the passenger seat head rest was a great big bloody huntsman and I was going at least 90+ KM/H.. to say I shat myself is an understatement! 

I slipped off one of my shoes and whilst driving I managed to swat the fucker! It made a fucking mess of my shoe and seat too!  It's the only time I've been scared by a spider.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 19, 2011)

The general rule is that the larger the spider or scorpion, the less venomous it is. Smaller spiders or scorpions with more potent venom do not need huge fangs, pincers or stingers because the venom does all the work. Larger spiders and scorpions tend to use brute strength to overpower prey, and the venom just immobilises. That said, I'm still not 'comfortable' with any of them.  I prefer reptiles.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 19, 2011)

littlephil said:


> Although, once you actually realise what it is they're fine.



I'm not arachnophobic either,but i'd be really pissed if i saw spider offsprings coming out of my pickup cavities.Or if i was a black metaller,i'd see it as a blessing.


----------



## Bigfan (Mar 19, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> The general rule is that the larger the spider or scorpion, the less venomous it is.



That doesn't really help though, the actual feeling of danger has nothing to with it, to me.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 19, 2011)

liamh said:


> I dont get it.






Also,

I'm horribly arachnophobic, but I watched that video last night anyways. My girlfriend looked over and about shit herself...she freaked the fuck out 

Kicking the bed, screaming..all that jazz. And she's a fucking 32 year old Nurse Practitioner with two kids...I'm still making fun of her.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 19, 2011)

Jesus that spider was huge. Fuck the tupperware I'd be using windex .


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 19, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> The general rule is that the larger the spider or scorpion, the less venomous it is. Smaller spiders or scorpions with more potent venom do not need huge fangs, pincers or stingers because the venom does all the work. Larger spiders and scorpions tend to use brute strength to overpower prey, and the venom just immobilises. That said, I'm still not 'comfortable' with any of them.  I prefer reptiles.



I think Arachnophobia comes from the fact that spiders don't have discernable faces. They're just black things that crawl.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 19, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I think Arachnophobia comes from the fact that spiders don't have discernable faces. They're just black things that crawl.


 







IN UR SHOE, BITIN UR TOES

OH HAI


----------



## hutchman (Mar 19, 2011)

The big guys like huntsman are fucking harmless. It's the little one's you've got to watch like freakin red backs. Now those are nasty. Also I'm scared shitless of funnelwebs.

I actually had a huntsman living in my room with me. Until my girlfriend killed it. Poor spidey.


----------



## littlephil (Mar 20, 2011)

hutchman said:


> The big guys like huntsman are fucking harmless. It's the little one's you've got to watch like freakin red backs. Now those are nasty. Also I'm scared shitless of funnelwebs.
> 
> I actually had a huntsman living in my room with me. Until my girlfriend killed it. Poor spidey.



We've got quite a collection of spiders at my place, mostly out in the garden.
Inside there are huntsmans, daddy long legs, occasionally white-tails. Outside there are redbacks and white-tails (in the sheds), orb weavers and various others that always love to make massive webs directly where people walk


----------



## Tomo009 (Mar 20, 2011)

littlephil said:


> We've got quite a collection of spiders at my place, mostly out in the garden.
> Inside there are huntsmans, daddy long legs, occasionally white-tails. Outside there are redbacks and white-tails (in the sheds), orb weavers and various others that always love to make massive webs directly where people walk



Orb weavers are the worst, they like to make massive webs on our veranda all the time, I have a mop handle that i use to remove webs from a distance, once the spider jumped the handle and started running towards me, I threw that thing like 20 meters.

Redbacks are scary, but they stick to their webs at least, white tails we get sometimes. They're pretty bad too, I don't like being in the house for a few days after I see (and kill) one.

The rest of the spiders here are pretty harmless but I'm wary of average looking black/brown spider's because I'm never too sure that they're not a white tail.


----------



## ivancic1al (Mar 20, 2011)

Ahhh the joys of living in a climate where it freezes every winter--thus killing off most insects/spiders.


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 20, 2011)

Good fucking lord. If i saw one of those things in my room I would freak out. Even if i knew it was harmless it would still scare the shit out of me. Australia seems like one of the coolest and scariest places on earth lol.


----------



## KingAenarion (Mar 20, 2011)

Red Backs aren't too bad because they're passive. They only bite you if you go sticking your hand in dark places and scare the shit out of them. White tails are kind of aggressive, but not too bad.

Funnel Webs are fucking scary ............s. They come out and and hiss at you and attack... and they're fangs are fucking huge! Those things are just nasty.


----------



## Tomo009 (Mar 20, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> Red Backs aren't too bad because they're passive. They only bite you if you go sticking your hand in dark places and scare the shit out of them. White tails are kind of aggressive, but not too bad.


Yeah redbacks are totally fine as long as you don't walk face first into their web or sit on them. Whitetails like to run around a bit and hide in clothes.... but not aggressive either as far as I know.


KingAenarion said:


> Funnel Webs are fucking scary ............s. They come out and and hiss at you and attack... and they're fangs are fucking huge! Those things are just nasty.


Move to Melbourne  I don't think I would last staying in Sydney for too long. Those things ARE scary, I don't care if no-one's died since the early 80's.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 20, 2011)

We've started getting false widows and black widows in the UK and they're surviving here due to our milder winters and warmer summers. They reckon in a few decades wer're going to have some unsual species breeding here.


----------



## KingAenarion (Mar 20, 2011)

Tomo009 said:


> Move to Melbourne  I don't think I would last staying in Sydney for too long. Those things ARE scary, I don't care if no-one's died since the early 80's.



I haven't seen a Funnel Web since I moved to Sydney, granted I live in the inner city so that might change in the Suburbs... I grew up in Nowra... near bushland... so we got all the nasties in our backyard growing up. Even King Browns aren't as plain shocking as a funnel web chasing you hissing or walking into your laundry and shitting yourself seeing one there about to strike.

But there's no way I could live in Melbourne. It's too cold for me


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 20, 2011)

All you aussies livin with spiders like theyre members of the family 

i'd fuckin have a shit attack.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 20, 2011)

Australian people sit down and watch television with crocodiles, taipans and spiders at the end of the day. True story.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 20, 2011)

Call me a fucking pussy, but whenever I'm visiting this thread, I disable pictures in my browser 
If I don't, I always scroll REALLY slowly, so I don't make a mess in me pants


----------



## lookralphsbak (Mar 20, 2011)

bahahahaha


----------



## theo (Mar 20, 2011)

Ive had a few redbacks on me before, wasnt really fussed, there hasnt been even one recorded death from them


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 20, 2011)

14 recorded deaths apparently.


----------



## theo (Mar 20, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> 14 recorded deaths apparently.



guess my source must have been dodgy, regardless. 14 is such an incredibly tiny number if you consider how many people have been in contact with them throughout Australias history.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 20, 2011)

This is true. I guess their venom is harmful but only fatal with other underlying health issues.


----------



## KingAenarion (Mar 20, 2011)

Underlying health issues + a lack of access to medical care.

So old people/young children/sick people in the middle of nowhere...


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 20, 2011)

So glad that I don't live in Australia. We don't get ANY of those spiders here in the US, AFAIK. We get the occasional black widow in my area, but it's EXTREMELY rare.


----------



## theo (Mar 20, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> So glad that I don't live in Australia. We don't get ANY of those spiders here in the US, AFAIK. We get the occasional black widow in my area, but it's EXTREMELY rare.



Australia is the absolute best imo, I guess these things dont bother me because I've been around them my whole life. I really don't see the big fuss


----------



## Tomo009 (Mar 21, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> So glad that I don't live in Australia. We don't get ANY of those spiders here in the US, AFAIK. We get the occasional black widow in my area, but it's EXTREMELY rare.



Widows sound more terrifying than any Australian spider. Recluse too.

According to this thread 100% of Americans are arachnophobic. I thought I was pretty bad growing up, but I educated myself a bit on which spiders to avoid and found out the only thing I should ever be worried about is a white tail in my shoe..... or stupidly walking right into a redback web in the garage or something. That said, I've seen a total of 2 redbacks in my life. According to my google-fu, no-one has died from spider-bite in Australia since 1984 and even then they were babies/elderly who didn't have sufficient access to healthcare. Still feel kind of weird with some spiders, but it's the snakes you really need to watch for... don't really get brown snakes this far south but still get tiger snakes, our cats like to fight them.


----------



## theo (Mar 21, 2011)

Tomo009 said:


> Widows sound more terrifying than any Australian spider. Recluse too.
> 
> According to this thread 100% of Americans are arachnophobic. I thought I was pretty bad growing up, but I educated myself a bit on which spiders to avoid and found out the only thing I should ever be worried about is a white tail in my shoe..... or stupidly walking right into a redback web in the garage or something. That said, I've seen a total of 2 redbacks in my life. According to my google-fu, no-one has died from spider-bite in Australia since 1984 and even then they were babies/elderly who didn't have sufficient access to healthcare. Still feel kind of weird with some spiders, but it's the snakes you really need to watch for... don't really get brown snakes this far south but still get tiger snakes, our cats like to fight them.


Im actually surprised you get snakes in melton, I live in the dandenongs (puffing billy sound familiar?) and we get a few around here, As long as you are careful you'll be fine. What I mean by careful is; Never step directly over fallen logs, snakes are pretty known to sun themselves against them, always step up onto the log and then look down before you step, if there is a snake around, either wait for it to move off (after stepping heavily a bit) or go around, don't throw things at it to try to get it to move, similarly, trying to kill a snake is also a dumb idea IMHO I just leave em be. If you are in an area where there are snakes just walk a little heavier than you usually would, you don't need to stomp around though, snakes don't hear as we do, they sense vibrations though the ground, if they "hear" something large coming their way 9 times outta ten they will just move off... they don't really like being stepped on funnily enough.


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 21, 2011)

Tomo009 said:


> Widows sound more terrifying than any Australian spider. Recluse too.



Yeah, Widows and Brown Recluses are deadly.

I'm not Arachnophobic, I just hate the fuckers.


----------



## Tomo009 (Mar 21, 2011)

theo said:


> Im actually surprised you get snakes in melton, I live in the dandenongs (puffing billy sound familiar?) and we get a few around here, As long as you are careful you'll be fine. What I mean by careful is; Never step directly over fallen logs, snakes are pretty known to sun themselves against them, always step up onto the log and then look down before you step, if there is a snake around, either wait for it to move off (after stepping heavily a bit) or go around, don't throw things at it to try to get it to move, similarly, trying to kill a snake is also a dumb idea IMHO I just leave em be. If you are in an area where there are snakes just walk a little heavier than you usually would, you don't need to stomp around though, snakes don't hear as we do, they sense vibrations though the ground, if they "hear" something large coming their way 9 times outta ten they will just move off... they don't really like being stepped on funnily enough.



They usually only come out after the rain and it's not as if we get heaps, maybe see 1 or 2 a year. And Tiger Snakes are pretty afraid of humans as far as I know. And they should be afraid of cats.


----------



## Tree (Mar 21, 2011)

Tomo009 said:


> According to this thread 100% of Americans are arachnophobic. I thought I was pretty bad growing up, but I educated myself a bit on which spiders to



Pretty much  Insects of all kinds are icky yucky 

Edit: I'm good at quoting...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 21, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> Yeah, Widows and Brown Recluses are deadly.


 

Very rarely, especially in the case of the Recluse. Much as with the aussie spiders being discussed here, only the very young or very old are really at risk.


----------



## Cabinet (Mar 21, 2011)

Reminds me of this guy's videos.

They aren't exactly scary, but how he reacts to them is only matched by the suspenseful music that plays in every video.


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 21, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Very rarely, especially in the case of the Recluse. Much as with the aussie spiders being discussed here, only the very young or very old are really at risk.



Still, better to be safe and kill one if you see it than to let it run around and lay eggs for more to spawn.


----------



## KingAenarion (Mar 21, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> So glad that I don't live in Australia. We don't get ANY of those spiders here in the US, AFAIK. We get the occasional black widow in my area, but it's EXTREMELY rare.



Yes, but you don't get sunshine 


or decent beaches


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 21, 2011)

They should set the next Pokemon game in Australia. The Pokemon would be deadly and venomous, and instead of blacking out and going to a pokemon centre you'd spend several months in intensive care and lose a limb, but it'd be badass.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 21, 2011)

Novel length post forthcoming:

1. I have arachnophobia. Logic need not apply; I scream like a girl if I think one is on me.

2. I'm also a pacifist. I try to not cause harm to things whenever it's avoidable, which is almost always, save the cardinal rule which the guy in the OP video breaks: If it's on the ceiling, IT MUST DIE. None of this 'I think I can save it' crap.

Anyway, towards the end of my stint living in Honolulu, while home alone one evening, I received a visit from what I think was either part of the Cane Spider or Bananna Spider family. With leg-span, it was about the size of my hand. Largest spider I've ever seen that wasn't somebody's pet or at a zoo.

I had just arrived home from work. I worked in a restaurant so it was already dark outside by the time I got home. I entered through the kitchen, walked into the living room fixated on the mail in my hand and flipped on the light switch. Something in my peripheral vision moved. Something big.

There it was. I yelped (like a little girl), then set to figuring out WTF I was going to do about the situation. I decided I wanted to see how it would react to nearby movement. Within reach was a little talking plush Towelie (from South Park), so I grabbed that, placed it on the floor, then gently kicked it so it slid towards the beast without enough momentum to cause any harm. It got about 4 inches away from the beast. Horrified, I watched as the beast went from standing still, to clearing at least 10 inches up off the floor and spinning 180 degrees in the process before landing and twitching a few times while plotting its next murderous tactics.

Adrenaline now freely pumping through my body, I mustered the will to forge a new plan. I scanned the room for an object I might use to try to contain the beast, even if only temporarily. My eyes rested on a plastic lid/dust cover that normally resides on top of a record turntable. Perfect. As I made my way across the living room to grab the lid, the beast took a few paces towards the equidistant doors to the bedrooms and bathroom. "OH SHIT," I thought to myself "If it gets into any of those rooms, the battle will most certainly be lost!"

Breathe. Survey the situation. All 3 doors open.. Fuck.. Okay, stay calm. Inch around the beast..... Good....

I got the first door shut, and the resulting frequency wave of the door hitting the door jam must have startled the beast. It started to dash past me with the speed of a Bugatti Veyron, making a break for the relative safety of the guest bedroom. In a surprising turn of brilliance in which I moved so fast that I believe time actually stopped for a moment, I grabbed the same plush Towelie off the floor and in one fluid motion tossed it to land in between the beast and it's forward momentum. This made the beast stop in its tracks. This successful endeavor will forever forward be known as The Towelie Maneuver.

Closed the bathroom door. Beast is sitting still, for now.

I grabbed the turntable lid and made my final approach toward the beast. Closer, closer, kneeling down only a foot or two away as I lower the lid over top of the beast, then.. SUCCESS!! The beast was now trapped, and I had double advantage because I could see it through the clear plastic of the lid. But wait... Now that it's trapped, what shall I do with it? If I pick up the lid, the beast is free....... 

I went outside and grabbed our welcome mat. I brought it back inside and managed to slide it under the turntable lid -- and the beast -- without allowing the beast to escape the confines of the lid. Creepily, the beast was so large that I could feel the pressure of its 8-legged-footsteps in my hands underneath the mat. Still, now able to taste victory, I proudly carried the entire package outside and placed it gently on the ground. I let the beast stay in its new prison overnight, so it would have plenty of time to think about whether or not it should return to my dwelling again. 

In the morning, I lifted the lid to find the beast asleep -- or feigning death -- with all its legs curled up close to its body, making it look surprisingly small. I'm sure this was some kind of ploy to make me want to go 'awwww' and hold the beast, but I wasn't about to fall for such an elementary ploy. I simply removed the lid, and went to work for the day.

I never saw the beast again, but I know that somewhere out there it's plotting its revenge. My day will of reckoning will come; of this I am certain.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 21, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Epicness




Oh shit... 

I used to get big ass (redundant) tarantulas inside my apartment. Mind you, it's the 11th floor ...


Anyways, no plastic lids or tupperware. They would always meet their faith with a bottle of aerosol and a lighter


----------



## leandroab (Mar 21, 2011)

Doublepost


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 21, 2011)

Im american and suffer from arachnophobia

I honestly lose my shit if i see any spider larger than my fingernail.

However i play with snakes all the time in the yard. If i see a rattler in arizona i get my shit together but it not fear, just focus. There were guys in my campsite that would go snake hunting and bring back truckload fulls of the fuckers and I wouldn't mind. Just one less thing to step on.


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 21, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> Im american and suffer from arachnophobia
> 
> I honestly lose my shit if i see any spider larger than my fingernail.


 
 I lol b/c it's true, and I'm pretty much the same as most Americans on this thread. These responses are killing me


----------



## Tomo009 (Mar 21, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> Im american and suffer from arachnophobia
> 
> I honestly lose my shit if i see any spider larger than my fingernail.
> 
> However i play with snakes all the time in the yard. If i see a rattler in arizona i get my shit together but it not fear, just focus. There were guys in my campsite that would go snake hunting and bring back truckload fulls of the fuckers and I wouldn't mind. Just one less thing to step on.



I'm similar, not really scared of snakes. I am wary and walking in long dry grass after rain can be a bit unsettling but it's spiders I'm really scared of. Epic story up above, I couldn't do that, for me if a spider is unsettling me it's going to receive the spray.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 21, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Novel length post


 
Best story ever.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 21, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> Yes, but you don't get sunshine
> 
> 
> or decent beaches


 
Hmm?


----------



## theo (Mar 21, 2011)

Tomo009 said:


> Tiger Snakes are pretty afraid of humans as far as I know. And they should be afraid of cats.



Tiger snakes are one of the very few snakes that bear live young and act maternally. If they have young around they will get aggressive.. best to steer very clear of them


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 21, 2011)

Back when I lived in Townsville, there was this huntsman that lived in my room. We didn't see each other much, but every now and then, the cheeky bastard would stand on the bit of the wall right next to my face, so when I wake up he's two inches from my eyes.

I called him Timothy.


----------



## theo (Mar 21, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> Back when I lived in Townsville, there was this huntsman that lived in my room. We didn't see each other much, but every now and then, the cheeky bastard would stand on the bit of the wall right next to my face, so when I wake up he's two inches from my eyes.
> 
> I called him Timothy.



Ive never named one... I think its high time I do though.
What ended up happening to timothy?


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 21, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> Back when I lived in Townsville, there was this huntsman that lived in my room. We didn't see each other much, but every now and then, the cheeky bastard would stand on the bit of the wall right next to my face, so when I wake up he's two inches from my eyes.
> 
> I called him Timothy.



In america they would lock you up in an asylum.


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, we grew apart. I was getting less and less startled, and I think that took the joy out of it for him. I saw him less and less, until eventually it became apparent that he had moved out of the crack between my air conditioner and the wall. I don't know where he went, but I'd like to think it was somewhere dark and cosy, with lots of bugs for him to eat. Maybe he even found a female to eat him...

Anyway, the colony of ants that moved in after him were awful, so I resorted to turning the aircon on, that scared them right off.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 21, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> Well, we grew apart. I was getting less and less startled, and I think that took the joy out of it for him. I saw him less and less, until eventually it became apparent that he had moved out of the crack between my air conditioner and the wall. I don't know where he went, but I'd like to think it was somewhere dark and cosy, with lots of bugs for him to eat. Maybe he even found a female to eat him...
> 
> Anyway, the colony of ants that moved in after him were awful, so I resorted to turning the aircon on, that scared them right off.


 
off topic, but is that a twinky strapped to your fretboard in your avatar pic? that's the most epic string dampner ever.


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 21, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> Yes, but you don't get sunshine
> 
> 
> or decent beaches



We've got plenty of sunshine and beaches here.  And real weather, as well. 

/off-topic

Spiders. Fuck 'em.


----------



## Razzy (Mar 21, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> Yes, but you don't get sunshine
> 
> 
> or decent beaches


 
What good do the beaches do you if every time you try to swim you get impaled by a sting ray, zapped by jelly fish, or fucking paralyzed by a cute little platypus?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 21, 2011)

Razzy said:


> What good do the beaches do you if every time you try to swim you get impaled by a sting ray, zapped by jelly fish, or fucking paralyzed by a cute little platypus?


 
Or eaten by a shark, killed by a sea snail, or talked to by an Australian person?



I kid, I kid...


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 21, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> off topic, but is that a twinky strapped to your fretboard in your avatar pic? that's the most epic string dampner ever.



It's a Crayola whiteboard duster.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 21, 2011)

Australia is God's sick little joke. Make a country so pristine and beautiful, with a range of stunning habitats and great weather, then fill it with death creatures with enough venom to kill Techno Viking.


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 21, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Australia is God's sick little joke. Make a country so pristine and beautiful, with a range of stunning habitats and great weather, then fill it with death creatures with enough venom to kill Techno Viking.



...And convicts.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 21, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Australia is God's sick little joke. Make a country so pristine and beautiful, with a range of stunning habitats and great weather, then fill it with death creatures with enough venom to kill Techno Viking.



You CANNOT kill Techno Viking...


----------



## KingAenarion (Mar 22, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> We've got plenty of sunshine and beaches here.  And real weather, as well.
> 
> /off-topic
> 
> Spiders. Fuck 'em.



Oh Shii.....

Was reading someone elses avatar sidebox username thing when I quoted that... They were from England 

They definitely don't have sunshine or beaches


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 22, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> Oh Shii.....
> 
> Was reading someone elses avatar sidebox username thing when I quoted that... They were from England
> 
> They definitely don't have sunshine or beaches



 It's all good, duder. No harm no foul. 

And yeah, it definitely seems like they don't have any sunshine or beaches there.


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 22, 2011)

We do have sunshine or beaches here. I say that because you're lucky to get both at the same time.

Besides, I'm pretty sure our seas are filled with semen, piss and sewage.


----------



## The Somberlain (Mar 22, 2011)

Well between this thread and my childhood readings of the encyclopedia and related discoveries that the most venomous snakes and jellyfish (which I have an irrational fear of more so than spiders) live in Australia, I will not be visiting. Or when I'm visiting I'll bring a hazmat suit. I love it here when "hot" weather is 80 degrees fahrenheit.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 22, 2011)

Bondi beach in Summer is the best thing ever, not only is it peaceful, but the weather is reasonable too.

Also, I have seen a total of one Platypus in my life, pretty sure they don't go anywhere near beaches


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 23, 2011)

The only times I've ever seen a Platypus was in a zoo. I believe they're freshwater mammals. 

Now, a new threat is in Australia that people need to beware of:





Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## Tomo009 (Mar 23, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The only times I've ever seen a Platypus was in a zoo. I believe they're freshwater mammals.
> 
> Now, a new threat is in Australia that people need to beware of:
> 
> ...




Bad parodies of bad characters from bad TV sitcoms?


----------



## theo (Mar 23, 2011)

NOT ALF!!!!!! I am going to have nightmares tonight 


Ive seen a few wild platypus before, but not often, they are incredibly timid


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 23, 2011)

Tomo009 said:


> Bad parodies of bad characters from bad TV sitcoms?


 
Yep.


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh yeah, I forgot about platypus venom. BE-FUCKING-WARE!!!!! It won't kill you, but if you are scratched by a male platypus in mating season, it will activate EVERY nerve in your body and make them transmit pain and not evan morphine can save you.
Platypus venom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Faine (Mar 23, 2011)

A spider I caught a few years ago, The kitchen spider video reminded me.


----------

